
Haskell Lightweight Virtual Machine v3: The Vision, the Plan - bojo
http://uhsure.com/halvm3.html
======
agumonkey
Fun to see house/hop. Note: one half of hop is now working on reproducible
builds
[https://wiki.debian.org/ReproducibleBuilds](https://wiki.debian.org/ReproducibleBuilds).
When you start functional and immutable it never leaves.

~~~
Ericson2314
Amen to house/hop. I always felt guilty mirroring lighthouse[1] as if it was
my own work, but I could only find the git repo URL from archive.org and was
worried that the repo too might go down.

[1]:
[https://github.com/Ericson2314/lighthouse](https://github.com/Ericson2314/lighthouse)

~~~
iso-8859-1
What is the problem? Just write you are not the author and be done with it.

~~~
Ericson2314
I added that to the description. But people could still see it on my list of
repos, see no fork icon, then read about it later, and assume I had something
to do with it. Far-fetched perhaps, but still possible.

------
iso-8859-1
This Reddit thread has many more comments:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/haskell/comments/4ltird/halvm_v3_th...](https://www.reddit.com/r/haskell/comments/4ltird/halvm_v3_the_vision_the_plan/)

